
Lenovo Thinkpad X1 Extreme – 64GM RAM and GTX 1050 in an Ultrabook - wp381640
https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-x/ThinkPad-X1-Extreme/p/22TP2TXX1E1
======
hactually
Is there any in-depth dive into how well it runs Linux? I'm considering
jumping off of MacOS with Mojave so something I can run fedora on comfortably
with good battery life/stability would be great

~~~
fulafel
nVidia automatically means hassle w current gen laptop hardware.

~~~
ohazi
WTF, no it doesn't. Nvidia releases Linux drivers and updates regularly now,
they get pulled into all the major distro repositories, and they generally
work well.

If you're doing any sort of gpu accelerated machine learning, you're basically
expected to use Ubuntu with Nvidia hardware and drivers.

~~~
rincebrain
I think the assertion was that having an iGPU and a dGPU in a Linux laptop
means problems, not that NVIDIA parts alone do.

~~~
krageon
You can run that just fine too.

------
princekolt
The only thing I dislike about this machine is the screen options. FHD is too
low, and 4k is too high density for a 15" notebook. MacBooks have had a ~2k
display for ages and it works great in my opinion. (Also, I _don 't_ want a
touch screen display.)

Oh that and the repeated fiascos of Lenovo embedding spyware in their devices:
[https://thehackernews.com/2015/09/lenovo-laptop-
virus.html](https://thehackernews.com/2015/09/lenovo-laptop-virus.html)

~~~
829128321
Recently tried to order directly through the website, since retailers only
offer FHD but no 2K screens.

Education store didn't proceed after checkout, with a 1$ reservation on my
visa account. Lenovo's solution via e-mail: just buy at normal price without
education discount :-)

[not US, not X1. just mocking about the customer experience]

------
Latteland
Why don't more hardware vendors see Linux as important? I know the first
answer is they sell more windows laptops but we devs are willing to pay for
high-end specs that normal people don't need, and aren't those more
profitable? Maybe the relative numbers are just so much smaller for Linux it
just doesn't matter.

~~~
noch
Because Linux on the destkop is a usability nightmare and basically unusable
for the average user. The Linux destkop platform is a mess. See:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18113338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18113338)

~~~
Latteland
Devs will live with that to some extent, like me. I spend way more on hardware
than nondevs, I hope there are enough of us to make it an attractive market.

------
ankka
This seems to be better than the current Macbook Pros on almost every level -
specs, ports, weight. Only the screen is worse.

Too bad nVidia graphics aren't supported on macOS - otherwise would have been
the Macbook of many dreams.

E: looks like I had missed the latest Macbook update; the specs are not that
different.

~~~
totallyashill
NVIDIA does publish a graphics driver stack for macOS, it's not as great as
the Radeon stack, but still performs admirably.

------
mikestew
I wonder how long the battery will hold out displaying its own advertising
page? On a mid-2012 MBP on Safari, the page is using 17% CPU just sitting in
the background behind Activity Monitor. Switch tabs, its fine, but as soon as
that tab gets focus...

That said, given that I don't hold out hope for Apple to build a laptop any
time soon that I care to purchase, if it would indeed run Linux it looks like
$2300 gets what could be the 32GB/1TB laptop of my dreams. Or at least
something that I can live with happily that's not six years old.

------
ktpsns
I bought a Thinkpad Yoga X1 in 2016 and would buy a successor like the
proposed one anytime again. It is really very lightweight and as I mainly do
science/devops/programming on that machine, I enjoy the silence despite having
access to a powerfull machine. The fans only start at load. Even the display
improved compared to older Lenovo machines.

------
otriv
I'm currently on a x200 and would like to upgrade to a newer ThinkPad.
Unfortunately this has a processor that has Intel ME. When will hardware
companies start caring about user privacy?

------
tessi3r
Probably runs *nix at 30% the speed of windows... very sad :(

